# plug & play configuration error



## MrChuck724 (Oct 19, 2006)

when i start up my computer i get a plug & play configuration error. there's no F1 or F2 choice. When I try to go into the BIOS, by pressing F2 at start up just goes straight to the error message. tried to boot to the Window XP CD but can't.

Any help woulld be great!!

ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the delete key to enter the bios
or reset the cmos
once in the bios check pnp enabled


----------



## louie_ep (Jun 13, 2008)

error receive...plug & play configuration error.
how can i take this error


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
replace the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------

